# Problema con alimentadores quemados



## Daniss1 (Dic 22, 2014)

Buenas, tengo un problema sobre el que quisiera consejo (no sabia en que sección ponerlo así que lo dejo en reparación general):

Resulta que en apenas un plazo de 3 meses me han dejado de funcionar 2 cargadores de macbook y otros pocos alimentadores, si se tratara de un caso únicamente pensaría que se trata del alimentador que era fallido pero si al primer cargador le sumas todo lo demás (por no contar que en un día se fundieron 3 bombillas seguidas) me hace sospechar bastante de la instalación eléctrica (posible inestabilidad de tension?? no dispongo ahora mismo de un polimetro para comprobarlo pero lo hare)

Me he mudado recientemente y la vivienda es algo antigua, lo que en un principio llevó a rehacer por completo la instalación eléctrica, todo ello a cargo de unos electricista cualificados (al menos en teoría), por lo que debería poder descartar la instalación, no obstante esto me deja la opción de: compañía eléctrica (casi completamente descartada) o algún aparato conectado en algún otro terminal de la instalación (no se me ocurre nada que pueda ser pero la opción esta ahi).

La ayuda que necesito entonces es: ¿voy por buen camino analizando la instalación o debería cerciorarme de otros aspectos antes? dado que han sido diversos alimentadores y todos ellos con un buen margen de amperaje respecto al consumo del aparato (no se han quemado por exceso de consumo) creo que es lo mas acertado pero es posible que me este dejando algo.

Aun no he diagnosticado ninguno de los alimentadores pero comprobare que parte del circuito falla (alguna sugerencia sobre por donde empezar? había pensado comprobar los reguladores de tension y los condensadores) ...


Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Dic 22, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Por lo que comentas, hay que pensar que la culpa la tiene  la Compañia suministradora, intenta preguntar a algún vecino a ver si a ellos les ha pasado algo similar.

En ocasiones, y dependiendo del consumo que hay en la zona, la tensión puede tener notables subidas y bajadas, esto suele ocurrir en poblaciones no muy grandes.
 En cualquier caso, sería buena idea reclamar a la Compañia suministradora.

Otra opción sería cambiarte de vivienda y esperar a que en la nueva no pase eso. (es broma)

Sal U2


----------



## Daniss1 (Dic 23, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Por lo que comentas, hay que pensar que la culpa la tiene  la Compañia suministradora, intenta preguntar a algún vecino a ver si a ellos les ha pasado algo similar.
> 
> ...



me pondre en contacto con la compañía para informarme (intentare tomar medidas de la linea para asegurarme y poder dar datos objetivos a la compañía, aunque posiblemente de esto se encargue el seguro si reclamo).

De momento me hare con algún tipo de regulador de tension o una SAI para las cosas importantes y para el resto confiare en que sepan aguantar bien estas variaciones de tension


----------



## Daniss1 (Dic 30, 2014)

He encontrado por casa un surge protector (protector contra variaciones de tension).
Me imagino que algo haga (proteger contra picos de tension al menos) aunque no creo que sea capaz de compensar bajadas de tension ni nada por el estilo.
Hasta el momento que compre una UPS para tenerlo todo seguro usare este, pero me surge entonces una duda: suponiendo que, tal y como especifica el aparato, protege de oleadas de tension, ¿me protegerá solo de subidas o también bajadas?
¿que es mas peligroso para los equipo, sobretension o caídas de tension?


----------



## mari0mto (Dic 30, 2014)

hola Daniss1, lo mas peligroso a mi entender y por mi experiencia las subidas son peores ya que los picos de la red pueden alcanzar en ocasiones los 285v, pero los alimentadores como en el caso de otros electrodomesticos tienen un rango de funcionamiento de 110~230, el surge protection es bueno para variaciones puntuales y picos, pero no es la panacea, por otro lado la UPS es la mejor opción, esas variaciones son debidas en la mayoria de las ocasiones producidas por la distancia de la subestación de transformación, yo te recomendaria la ups
salu2


----------



## Lucho LP (Dic 31, 2014)

Sería muy interesante analizar que tipo de fallas presentaron las fuentes antes de enloquecer con las conjeturas, como por ejemplo ver si saltaron las protecciones contra sobretensión o consumo excesivo... ya que eso te daría una idea mas clara del problema y acotaría la búsqueda.
Saludos y felicidades!


----------



## miguelus (Dic 31, 2014)

Buenos días.

La misión de una UPS es la de, ante un corte, asegurar el suministro continuo de tensión.

Si se produce una subida de tensión, la UPS (SAI), puede sufrir igualmente daños en su Fuente interna de tensión.

La ventaja es que asegurarás una correcta estabilidad de tensión para tus equipos.

 Siempre será más caro reparar una SAI que un comprar un pequeño alimentador, habrá que valorar esta opción.

Esos protectores  que comentas, son útiles ante picos de muy pequeña duración (mili Segundos) que se producen en las Líneas de suministro, estos picos se suelen producir por descargas (rayos) en las Líneas de suministro.

Sería conveniente que buscaras una relación Causa/Efecto, pe. si los problemas están relacionados con tormentas en la zona.

En cualquier caso  ponte en contacto con algún vecino por si esto está pasando en otras viviendas.

Cuando tengas algo más o menos claro, ponte en contacto con la compañía suministradora y explícales tu problema.

Prospero 2015


----------



## mari0mto (Dic 31, 2014)

buenas yo cuando dije lo de las ups o sai lo dije por estabilizar la alimentación de red muchas ups llevan un sistema de protección contra picos, esta claro que una subida puede dañar el sai, por ejemplo en el centro donde trabajo se solucionó mayormente con la instalación de varias ups, las variaciones descubrimos con el tiempo que procedían de la maquinaria de climatización, pero cierto es lo que dice el compañero miguelus, Que hay que ver que es más asequible 
Saludos


----------



## Daniss1 (Dic 31, 2014)

#6
Aun tengo que diagnosticar las fuentes en efecto (estos meses no dispongo de tiempo para ello pero lo hare), pero el tema de consumo lo puedo descartar (tengo un margen amplio entre el amperaje del alimentador y el consumo del aparato).
Abri el hilo mas que nada para informarme sobre cual suele ser la principal causa de estas averías.

#7
el tema de la ups era sobre todo ya que voy a hacer una inversion algo mayor que una simple regleta con protección comprar una buena ups con estabilizador (mejor que un estabilizador solo) y de paso consigo alimentación ininterrumpida para los equipos del estudio.

He tenido alguna vez estabilizadores de este estilo 
	
	



```
http://www.thomann.de/es/furman_pl8_ce.htm
```
que basicamente lo que hacen es darte una salida estabilizada ¿protege este tipo de estabilizador contra bajadas de tension o, por el contrario es como los surge protectors?

Basicamente me estoy planteando meter uno de estos o una mge (UPS) en rack, he visto en la pagina de MGE que tienen también acondicionadores de energía (UTS) pero creo que son para mayor escala que lo que yo requiero, incorporan las sais pequeñas algo de este estilo?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 31, 2014)

Buenas, los pueblos pequeños alejados (o cercanos ) de los "puntos de suministro" solían ser una pequeña mina para los técnicos, a causa de los picos de tensión. La compañía dependiendo de la demanda sube potencia y a veces cuando se corta el suministro al volver tenemos, durante unos segundos o poco tiempo, una subida que arrasa con los aparatos demasiado "sensibles" o faltos de protección. En mi pueblo puse una lampara de emergencia, pues a veces se iva la luz por horas o dias, y al verano siguiente encontré el transformador fundido- literalmente. A veces he llegado a medir 245v.
Si tienes opción, ponte en contacto con los que han reformado la instalación y te pueden medir tensión. También podría haber un falso en la toma de neutro, aunque lo dudo o son micro falsos o se te irían mas cosas, frigo, video, tdt, tv, etc..

Saludos.


----------

